# ILETS score require for Canada immigration



## Shishu Singh (Jan 2, 2016)

Hello,

Can some tell me how many score require for Canada immigration


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Shishu Singh said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can some tell me how many score require for Canada immigration


Google is your friend...


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Also, IELTS is the only internationally available English assessment test that is recognized for Express Entry. 

The PTE exam _is *not*_ recognized by CIC.

The only other exam that CIC recognizes is the Canadian English Language Proficiency Index Program exam and that exam is only available to be taken in Canada.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Shishu Singh said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can some tell me how many score require for Canada immigration




You managed to find this forum but couldn't find the info you need on the GoC's website?


----------



## dangyey (Jan 24, 2016)

Shishu Singh said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can some tell me how many score require for Canada immigration


Hi,

You need a minimum of 6 score in all 4 bands.


----------



## JT9688 (Jan 19, 2016)

It depends in what category you are applying if it is under federal skilled trade or PNP it is usually 5 in all bands and if it is FSW then it is 6+ in all bands

JT9688


----------



## Shishu Singh (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi JT9688, thanks for the information.
I am looking for PR, having 4.5 years of experience, masters, working as cisco voice engineer, age 30


----------



## JT9688 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi Shishu this would put you as a FSW which would require a 6+ in each band of your IELTS general. 

Good luck to u


----------



## JT9688 (Jan 19, 2016)

Shishu Singh said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can some tell me how many score require for Canada immigration


It depends are you skilled worker - if you are it is 6 in each band. You need to take IELTS general and you can do this anywhere in the world. 

It usually costs about $300 Cdn


----------

